# Newbie looking for information :) host surrogacy



## jen_1121 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for some information, starting out thinking about surrogacy. I'm 30 years old was diagnosed with cervical cancer in 2011, had to have a radical hysterectomy so unable to carry a child now however still have my ovaries so only need to do host surrogacy.

I'm aware from reading up it can be a long process finding a match etc, ive looked into cots, suk & there is brilliant beginnings. I don't have anyone family or friends who would be a surrogate for me so going to have to try find someone.

Wouldn't mind going for independent surrogate but considering you can't advertise how do you find somebody? 

Any advice welcome, don't really know what to do first, registration fees are high for the agencies if your waiting a long time. 

Seems very daunting :/ 

Thanks in advance

Jen x


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

sorry to hear about your hysterectomy and the reason for it
I hope you are well now?

Feel free to PM me if you wish. I hope I can be of some use.

Surrogacy seems daunting but in reality its the most amazing experience.

X


----------



## jen_1121 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the reply, yes I'm thankfully nearly 4 years all clear  The op thankfully cured me just left me in this awful predicament.

Il pm you.


Thanks 

Jen x


----------



## jen_1121 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Katie 

Tried to reply to you but won't send as your inbox is full.

X


----------

